# T3 Cytomel, (Liothyronine sodium)



## basskiller (Aug 1, 2014)

T3 Cytomel, (Liothyronine sodium) 
Cytomel is the most common synthetic version of the T3 or triiodothyronine. T3 is not produced directly by the thyroid gland but by the thyroid-stimulating hormone or THS. THS is also responsible for the production of T4 or thyroxine. Cytomel (T3) does speed fat loss. 

As a guideline, for most 12.5 mcg/day is a conservative &#147;supplement&#148; sort of dosing that seems to have no detectable adverse effect on thyroid function at all. 25 mcg/day is a &#147;supplement&#148; sort of dosing that does have some inhibitory effect. 50 mcg/day is a reasonably conservative bb&#146;ing sort of dose that, of course, is more inhibitory. 75 mcg/day is getting into more of a problem area, 100 mcg/day in many cases leads to loss of muscle size and strength. These doses are in reference to legit T3 provided in tablets such as Cytomel

Liquid formulations are usually unstable and as a result, the above numbers in many cases won&#146;t match up to experiences with liquid products, or for that matter, experience with a liquid product at one time may not match up with experience at a different time, due to the stability problem.

Drugs with thyroid hormone activity, such as *Cytomel*, are used for the treatment of obesity since they are effective fat-burning agents.
*Cytomel* exerts its fat-burning ability via the following metabolic pathways and processes.

*Cytomel* up-regulates the beta-2 adrenergic receptors in fat tissues. In lipolysis, or the breakdown of fat in fat tissues, the enzyme HSL (hormone sensitive lipase) plays a significant part. HSL controls the rate of lipolysis. For HSL to be activated, epinephrine and nonepinephrine (catecholomines) are necessary. These catecholomines bind to the beta-2 receptors, and thus when *Cytomel* up-regulates the beta-receptors, there is a corresponding increase in the ability of catecholomines to activate HSL, resulting to increased lipolysis.

This drug is likewise known to increase the UCP-3 or uncoupling protein-3. This process significantly increases lipolysis. Further, *Cytomel* also stimulates growth hormone (GH) production, as substantiated by several studies. And since GH is a thermogenic, it contributes to this drug&#146;s fat-burning action. This is why when athletes are using *Cytomel* they find no need to use HGH

get your Cytomel (t3) here -->  www.truepeptide.com


----------



## CarterJMiller (Aug 6, 2014)

Truth is that this shit really works &#150; but I am trying to be careful with how much I actually take. I have felt a little flush when I upped my dose beyond what I was comfortable with. I am going to keep running this along with test at the end of my cycle as a nice finish. The only problem is that it makes your muscles look a little &#145;flat&#146;.


----------

